# Gloucester Pier report 5/1/07 pm



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

headed out to the G-town pier, mostly because my buddy had no license.
Croaker action was ok, caught about 20 between us in the 3 hrs we fished....but I had a great time once I found out that the fish that were popping the surface were not trout or rock, as I had suspected.
Caught a bunch of these fiesty little devils, ultralight tackle, 6lb test- no leader.

Great night, if a little windy, it kept the skeeters away.

tight lines- and, oh yeah- you figure it out.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

what was popping the surface?


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> what was popping the surface?


If you pay attention to my previous posts, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*do what??*

Clarification would be nice, since I've never personally seen, or rather heard, a croaker "pop" the surface of his own free will(LOL) So, what are we missing?? Oh, and thanx for the report.. 'Shame no Grey's chewing...


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Puppy Drum???


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*my guess would be*

Blues....


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Blues=GREAT BAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

Id put my money on shad-- light line, and no leader- couldnt be blues...

Jay


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*blues*

are good eating too mmmmmmmm


----------



## slfriedm (Mar 29, 2005)

*night or day*

Were fishing before or after sunset.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

after sunset, under the lights. wasn't croaker.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

were they ZIPPER BACK BASS? you know the kind smothered in underwear witha side of nuts:redface:


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

baitslingin said:


> were they ZIPPER BACK BASS? you know the kind smothered in underwear witha side of nuts:redface:


lol...no

they were another absurd make-believe creature-
the quality Okuma Reel.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Gloucester 5/3*

I wanted to tack this on to here; not to hijack the thread but no sense in stealing attention away from it. Fished GP last (Thurs) evening from 6:30-8:30, the croaker bite was good and the quality fish started biting as it got dark. Shame I couldn't stay longer. Took a buddy of mine who had never fished in this area before; with a little freshwater spinning combo he outfished me...but ONLY because I asked him to reel in one of mine while I was working another fish; he lands it, he keeps it. Missed several fish because I just couldn't keep up with all the bites!

I didn't see any of virginia boy's fish there, but I know what they were...thanks to him, LOL...they were on the James at Ft. Eustis the other night as well. Oh, the little bait shop on Warwick near Ft. Eustis Blvd will have peeler crabs very soon. Tight lines!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

sounds like grey trout if ya ask me


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The shad(American) were fun tonight. Did see a couple of trout but they were not intrested in the darts although something double the rod very hard but the hooks would not hold.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Unfortunately, my fish were not americans, but the Hickorys are a blast, too!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

he's only sayin that cuz he didnt know the american shad he was catchin and keepin were illegal to possess


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

virginia boy 1 said:


>



keep? Shad taste like this ^^


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

virginia boy 1 said:


> keep? Shad taste like this ^^


ill reply in the *SUPPORTER*forum.. its where the good stuffs at boy


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*fry that roe*

take those roe, batter and deep fry them then make the rest of the fish into a bouillabais and watch those rail bones they'll cut you before they'll choke you


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Be careful they can be real close. The first one I though was a Hickory. Then I angled it a bit there were the spots American for sure the big spot was in the fin.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

baitslingin said:


> ill reply in the *SUPPORTER*forum.. its where the good stuffs at boy


GOBN
Typically amusing


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Digger said:


> Be careful they can be real close. The first one I though was a Hickory. Then I angled it a bit there were the spots American for sure the big spot was in the fin.


You can't tell by the spots...look at the jaw. Underbite hickory, upper and lower match up american. The eye and the line of the back are different also.

Mitch


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

mitchmtm1 said:


> You can't tell by the spots...look at the jaw. Underbite hickory, upper and lower match up american. The eye and the line of the back are different also.
> 
> Mitch


doesn't matter- they were spawned out and all i would keep them for is roe. shad are c&r this time of year unless i catch em up north in mitchricksburg...

btw, they definetly had an underbite...also 3-4 faint spots on the back around the dorsal and tail.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

baitslingin said:


> ill reply in the *SUPPORTER*forum.. its where the good stuffs at boy


boy? the reason don't join the supporter forum is that i can't afford to. the gov't takes too much of my money in order to support your family. BOY


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

hey man it says right in your name "boy"...so try and get a grip..



and thanks for all the support.today im gonna work my job i got for $18 under the table(no taxes), then use my foodstamps and buy some nice porterhouses(thanks again 4 the support) and some fatty shrimps.oh and i gotta take my children to their doctor(medicaid, thanks again).After that i guess ill go spend the rest of the welfare check on some tackle and drop $50 on the utah jazz tonight 

get to work.... you gotta pay my bills


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/shadherringid.html

Only one I caught was a hickory the rest were American. All about 20 inches.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i always look at the tails...only hickorys have scales that grow out over the tail...well...gizzard shad do too but they have mouths like spot do...btw, gizzard shad is the BEST striper bait i know...


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

baitslingin said:


> hey man it says right in your name "boy"...so try and get a grip..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least you know your roll. good one.


----------

